# Breeding Krobias



## Tommi (Oct 11, 2006)

About six months ago I bought four Krobia sp. "xingu"'s from LFS. They were around 5cm TL. Soon after this I spotted a pair who were circling tank together. They bred couple times but in communitytank eggs lasted less than a hour before they got eaten. I set up a 500 litres tank and separated it in two halves with glass. Other side is now quarantine tank for new fish and other side is for Krobias now.

Here's that tank right after setup. Right side is my Xingu and in left there is three L200 and Spectracanthicus murinus in quarantine before putting them in main commtank.










Female still in commtank, but ready to spawn.










Both parents in their own tank.










Eggs, not too many but fish arent that big yet.










Guarding parents, first time.










Three days later, movement.










Around ten days later.



















Almost three weeks old.



















Last photos taken yesterday, hopefully everything goes well in future too. Couple more pic as links.

http://sv.aqua-web.org/kuvat/krobkutu1.jpg
http://sv.aqua-web.org/kuvat/krobkutu2.jpg
http://sv.aqua-web.org/kuvat/krobkutu4.jpg
http://sv.aqua-web.org/kuvat/krobia2.jpg


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Beautiful fish! Reminds me of Laetacara in shape. Wish I lived in Finland so you could ship me some of those fry! Even your quarentine tank is beautiful!!!


----------



## Rafael. (Apr 8, 2005)

Wonderful. :thumb:


----------



## edburress (Jun 9, 2007)

Beautiful tank and fish :thumb: The fry look like they are going great, keep updating

Ed


----------



## CHK (Jan 12, 2007)

Beautiful tanks and fish. Good job! :thumb:


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

*Tommi* all your tanks are awesome. Love your krobias and keep the photos coming.


----------



## Tommi (Oct 11, 2006)

Update. I moved parents back to communitytank and moved also some plecoyoungsters to krobiatank. It seems I havent lost any fry in week or so and I quess I have about 40 babys.

This is how they look today.










I added close to hundred L66 babys to tank.










Then I added six L134.










...and some L201 babys too.










Now I have some plecos in other tanks too if something happens in speciestanks. I've sold my L66 pairs earlier and today after I moved babys, I got new plecos to their old tank. Three L17's and new L106 is there too in quarantine before moving to communitytank.


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

Now I'm really jelous *Tommi*. Well I was to start with anyway with your big tank. But awesome collection of L numbers. Are they breeding in your large community tank, or do you have breeding tanks setup for each L number?

Tommi maybe you sould post up some pics again of your large tank as the few pics in your tank section do it justice. Any new photos since last time would be good as well.


----------



## Tommi (Oct 11, 2006)

There has been some changes in big tank. Couple more fish and some plants added. I also changed other Eheim 2080 to Fluval FX5 cause tank was never fully clear. Fluval only been there two weeks but looks good so far. I also changed bulbs to 10000K's. Here is photo from february.
The right bulb in pic is still 12000K and more blueish.










Aequidens diadema's looking good and getting bigger. They simply eat anything I put in tank but hardly never harm anyone or plants. Very nice fish.










Latest cichlid in tank is Laetacara thayeri. Growing slowly but sure.



















Tapajos redheads grow very slow. I've had these over a year and they only got couple cm more size.










Next I will try to breed these gyus. Cant tell sexes yet, but hopefully I have both in my small group.



















Most outgoing plecos in commtank are L142's. They learned to eat vegetables and not plants anymore.










With these tanks I have one 300L commtank in livingroom and four tank rack in their own room filled with plecos (L46, L66, L134, L174, L201).


----------



## Tommi (Oct 11, 2006)

Update pics. I still have about 40 babys. Looking sweet and eating well.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Curse your Finlandness Tommi!!!! :lol:

Fry are looking great!!! Your posts have deffinately added the Xingu Krobia to the wish list.


----------

